# GPS Recommendation



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm looking at getting a new GPS. Does anyone have any experience with the Garmin nüvi 265WT or Magellan RoadMate 1470? Both seem highly reviewed on Amazon.


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

I have a Garmin nuvi but not that model. However, I have been looking for a new one and would love to have the 755WT. I really like the "Lane Assist" feature. Check it out.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I got a nuvi 765T before Christmas at a very good price from buy.com. Also came with a coupon for 3 audible books (~$75). Very pleased with it.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Having used all of the major brands (Garmin, Magellin, Tom Tom, Mio), I endorse Garmin above all others. While every brand has a feature or two that the others lack that would be nice, overall the Garmins are easiest to use, most accurate, and pretty full-featured.

You can also get a couple of models from Costco that include free lifetime map updates, which is a HUGE value. Most folks don't realize that map updates are NOT included with a GPS purchase, and normally cost a bunch of money. Garmin was the first to offer lifetime updates (normally $99, good for the life of your device), but now Costco has a few on their website that throw the updates into the purchase price.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

BattleZone said:


> . . . Most folks don't realize that map updates are NOT included with a GPS purchase . . .


Oh, it's worse than that. A lot of folks think that their GPS maps are somehow auto-magically kept up to date by some "higher power". For free. This is particularly true of those folks who have bought the vastly overpriced nav systems that come in new cars.

When you tell these people the truth, they don't believe you. (I have to assume that they also believe in the tooth fairy and Santa.)

And when you tell them how much it costs to get the map update (ex: $200 for a Ford DVD), they really get irate.

There was one GPS nav system (I forget the name) sold a while back that did keep its maps up to date continuously using a cell phone data link. They went out of business, but the concept has merit. The basic problem is familiar, though: No one wants to pay the subscription fees, they think it should somehow be free. Maybe they would like to see ads on the GPS screen? Some people just don't get the fact that there are no free lunches. (tip of the hat to R. Heinlein.)

I agree that Garmins are generally the best ones out there. Although I'm not happy that in recent years several useful secondary features have been removed in favor of visual fluff. IMO that's simply more pandering to the ever-increasing stupidity of the general public. I'm keeping my old 680.

Keith


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

My buddy bought a 2003 Honda Pilot, which uses an Alpine DVD-based GPS (a $3000 option). The screen is nice and big, but the data DVD that came with the car was from 2000, and was missing lots of whole towns entirely. And we aren't talking just newer cities, but cities that have been around 150+ years.

In 2006, I ended up getting an updated DVD for him $185 from Honda, and it made a huge difference, plus updated the firmware in the GPS itself to add some more features, but by now, it's outdated in many areas again.

On the other hand, I bought my old Garmin Nuvi 360 in 2006 for $300, and payed $129 2 years ago when Garmin first released their flat-rate, lifetime quarterly map update offer. The screen is smaller, but it's a MUCH better GPS, has more features, and is always up-to-date.

Costco has a similar model (missing a few features, but all the important ones are there) that INCLUDES a lifetime update, for $150!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Costco has a coupon this month for the Garmin 765T for $249.

It features Bluetooth and a media player.

I bought mine back in October and have been pretty happy with it.


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

or from Amazon:
Garmin nüvi 765/765T 4.3-Inch Bluetooth Portable GPS Navigator with Traffic

List Price: $499.99
*Price: $222.82 & this item ships for FREE with Super Saver Shipping. Details*
You Save: $277.17 (55%)


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Mark Holtz said:


> I'm looking at getting a new GPS. Does anyone have any experience with the Garmin nüvi 265WT or Magellan RoadMate 1470? Both seem highly reviewed on Amazon.


Picked up the 255WT from Best buy for 140.00 on sale, added the lifetime maps subscription that was on sale also. The map subscription combined with the lifetime traffice updates made it a pretty good buy. It also turns out the 255WT is only available at Best Buy according to Garmen support. Did not need the blooth, both of my cars have SYNC in them


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

PokerJoker said:


> Oh, it's worse than that. A lot of folks think that their GPS maps are somehow auto-magically kept up to date by some "higher power". For free. This is particularly true of those folks who have bought the vastly overpriced nav systems that come in new cars.
> 
> When you tell these people the truth, they don't believe you. (I have to assume that they also believe in the tooth fairy and Santa.)
> 
> ...


I can see it now, picture if you will as your driving...

Beep...McDonald's .5 miles ahead on right...then it plays:





Beep...Subway .9 miles ahead on left...then it plays:





Beep...Speedway Gas 1.2 miles ahead on right...then it plays:





No thanks.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I thought about buying a GPS but then I realised that I never really travel outside of areas that I have cell coverage. So I stick to my Droid.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

Costco has the 765T On sale for $299 With Free Lifetime Updates which is an amazing deal from what I've been seeing. I wish I didn't get mine for Christmas as I know that it was more then that. I stand corrected how about $249 and here's the link... This is a "Limited Time Offer"

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...rmin 765T&No=0&Nty=1&Ntx=mode matchallpartial

I really like mine, it works well and the lane assist is pretty cool. I've already used my free single update but am now considering getting a lifetime subscription which makes the Costco Sale all the more attractive. Humm maybe I will sell mine and buy this one with the updates included.

As for GPS Map updates Horror Stories how about this... My Honda Goldwing Motorcycle that I bought last August as a 2008 Left Over brand new in the crate apparently the GPS is made by Garmin to Honda's Specs well apparently Garmin decided to stop supporting the kind of maps that mines takes last year and now only does the NT Maps (which all current devices use). Talk about getting SCREWED!!! I basically have a built in GPS that was outdated the day I bought it


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I use a Tom Tom with lane assist in my work truck (cover the entire state here), and bought the Garmin Nuvi from Best Buy on sale for $99 for my car (dont travel much in it). Both are comparable. For my two units, map updates are cheaper for the Tom Tom. I just plug in the usb port from the unit to the computer, and it updates the map 4 times a year for $69 (at the time I signed up for it). Garmin wanted over $100 for a map upgrade to my other unit, but its new enough I didnt bother. 

Find the features you want between two or three units, then compare the upgrade map costs, and decide from there.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I have a Garmin 255WT that I bought at Best Buy and my son has a 265WT. However, he isn't too happy with the Bluetooth feature.

The traffic information feature on these models is handy -- I've gotten suggested alternate routes to take when there were accidents blocking traffic. 
I had also looked at the TomTom One 130, which is also reviewed highly, but lacks traffic info (available at extra cost). Either of these two brands are good. One concern I have about Garmin is the fact that they currently get their mapping info from Navteq, and they seem to lag behind by a few years with their maps (I've updated my GPS on the Garmin site to the latest available map).


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Just as a followup... I purchase the 265wt from Costco yesterday (sorry, no lifetime updates  ) . I picked the Garmin because of it's "instant-on" feature and that I can enter coordinates as well as addresses. Used it for a trip up to Redding. Not bad, even though it went onto a side road that runs alongside I-5. I also updated the firmware and the maps at work. (The map is 2 GB, and took 15 minutes to download at work) 

This, BTW, replaces a old Magellan handheld which is five years old, and I didn't want to spend the money on a maps update. 

I also replaced the voices on the unit. After just a few hours, I felt it was money well spent.


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

i use a tom tom 130s. got it for $79 @ newegg.com. so far its been extremely accurate. even lists the backroads here in these parts. 

updating it costs $80 for 4 maps per year. but if you miss a release, you just lost it completely and have to wait for the next release. i also update mine bi-weekly with the free fixes / updates they offer.


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

I have a Garmin Nuvi 250, and bought the lifetime map upgrades. Thing is, as of the last update the maps are too big for the storage in the unit, so I could only load part of the maps. I had to buy an SD card and load the additional part of the map to that, so I now have USA in the unit and Canada on the SD card, which is a pain to do but OK after you get it done.

But I will say in Garmin’s favor that if your computer is a Mac, you definitely should get a Garmin, as they are the only GPS’s to my knowledge that are fully Mac compatible.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Had 2 Garmins so far - they are OK, but my most recent GPS is a Tom Tom, and I like it much better. 

Stay away from Magellan - the manager at my local Best Buy tells me they get more of those returned than all other brands combined.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

I have a Magellan, and I've had it for about 4 years now.

It works, and works fine. There's been one map update in that time, and that was a complete debacle. The license keys were defective (yes, keys can be defective ;-) and getting an accurate one took months. Really.

Their support is awful, awful, awful. I wouldn't buy another Magellan, just based on the support.

The product itself was fine.... but heaven help you if you actually need anything.

It's a Garmin next time ....


----------



## compac (Oct 6, 2006)

Any other portable GPS for auto use? Or current recommendations, features or price deals?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

My daughter has the Garmin nüvi 205 and she loves it. I’ve only used the Garmin’s but we’ve had very good luck with them 

I just got the Garmin nüvi 1690 for my birthday and toomuchtv is right, the Lane Assist feature is very handy. I really love this GPS. 

I case your interested, here are the recommended units from Consumer Reports

Best Overall:
Garmin Nuvi 1690 
TomTom Go 740 Live 
Garmin Nuvi 765T 
Motorola Motonav TN765t 

Best on a budget:
Magellan Roadmate 1340 
Garmin Nuvi 265T 
TomTom One 140 S

You can get the details from their web site or the magazine.

Mike


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

I recently replaced my nuvi 200 w/ the Garmin nuvi 1350T. This one works great & has several features that my old one didn't. I have used it twice recently w/ no problems & am well pleased w/ it. I noticed that it is listed (on 6/10) for $159.99 @ Amazon.com.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I had a recent accident with my Garmin Edge 305 (bicycle mount) -- It fell off the bike mount in the middle of an intersection. . (my fault - I think I hit the clip thingy earlier to loosen it).

Anyway, they have a fixed price replacement -- it was $69 for this model and was back in 4 days!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I have had good luck with the 265wt since March. Just remember to grab the free map upgrade when you purchase the unit. I ended up purchasing the lifetime maps update for $69 off Amazon.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

kc1ih said:


> But I will say in Garmin's favor that if your computer is a Mac, you definitely should get a Garmin, as they are the only GPS's to my knowledge that are fully Mac compatible.


TomToms work fine with Macs.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Tom Tom has the most polished and refined devices/software in my experience with them.

Garmin is a close second though.


----------



## Don H (Mar 20, 2010)

I just purchased a Garmin Nuvi3760. Can't be happier. Got to JFK from my house with no problem + when I punch in going to work as a destination it automatically tells me the traffic situation. Free traffic for life. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Don H (Mar 20, 2010)

I just purchased a Garmin Nuvi3760. Can't be happier. Got to JFK from my house with no problem + when I punch in going to work as a destination it automatically tells me the traffic situation. Free traffic for life. You get what you pay for.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I hated TomTom so much I took it back to Target. Poor routing and the clip kept falling off the back of the unit.

I ended up buying a car with built-in Navi, which works a lot better (my Honda has an Alpine unit and my BMW uses a Siemens). The Honda's navi is better than the BMW's.


----------

